# Mikes Official Lease thread............



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Ok, heres the deal. . . as you will read, some changes are happening. . . Throwing this out there to see if there is any interest. In no way do I want to do this, but life is changing for me BIG time. . . Read below, and you will see. . . . FYI, if this happens, I will still have land to hunt, it will just be closer to my new home. 


I have a 1092 acre piece of property that I am wanting to lease. . . First and foremost, price is $8/acre. Will be a year lease from date signed. All species allowed for hunting and fishing. Liability insurance included. Can be used for archery, shotgun, or Muzz.

A little bit about the property. It is a mix of somewhat rolling land(as SW IA land can be). Loaded with pinch points, saddles, and travel corridors. I have had the property for 2 years, and bow hunted it for 3 months straight this last fall(2016). I passed over 40 different bucks. A lot of bucks in the 140's range, and several in the mid 150's range at less than 10 yards. I had an encounter on the ground with a 180+ at 30 yards, but I had a decoy in my arm, and bow strapped to my pack. There is not a TON of timber on the property, but a neighboring property is over 600 acres of just timber. These deer travel through the property to get to food on the other end. A large number of deer live on this property. I had sits this fall where I saw 40-50 deer in a matter of a morning hunt until 10am. 

The way it is situated, it is fenced(low fence), and way out in the country. no houses of towns within 5-10 miles, and the ones that are, are very small farming towns. It is in Guthrie County. Neighbor has pictures of a buck that would have been over 200" typical last year. Never heard of anyone shooting him. . . Very few landowners around, and all are good at patrolling the area, and watching out for each other. I have been questioned myself while coming off the property by a gate by a neighbor I had not met. All worked out, since I am allowed to be there. 

There are probably somewhere between 8-12 ponds on the property. They hold birds and are great fishing. Four wheeler is a must to get to some locations(truck will work if it is dry). One maintained road leading to the property. Cattle are run on the property from may-October. I have never had an issue with cattle on this property. They rotate pastures, and by the time October comes around, they are up front where no timber exists. . . The majority of the property cannot be seen from any road(maintained or unmaintained) because of hills.

I have 3 years left on the lease. Im offering it at the same price that I pay. At the end of the day, Im still responsible for payment, so if someone wishes to lease it, There will be a small contract just to make sure everything is legit. . 

If someone wants to lease it for them and their group, I will not hunt it, or step foot on it unless you request I come to assist you with something. Landowner is very open to leasee's putting in food plots, with their approval. I have spoken with him, and he is very open, just wants to be informed. Very nice family, and they do not hunt it. 

Reason I am trying to lease it is because I just sold my house, and moved. Its going to be a long drive for me to hunt it. . . . . .IF it doesnt lease, I will continue to hunt it. Its an amazing property, and I hate to give it up, but I need to find something closer to home. I was on the property shed hunting 2 weeks ago. Didnt find any, but saw 8 different bucks still holding both sides. Only spent a few hours out there, and once I saw those bucks still holding, I figured I would wait until March. 

Serious inquires only. I will post a few cam pictures below. Keep in mind, I run 20+ cameras on this property, so this is just a small sample. 

If interested, my best contact is by email. . . that is [email protected] I get on AT quite a bit during season, but this time of year not so much.


----------



## qdma48768 (Mar 8, 2011)

I am very interested how long would it take to draw a tag. What unit is the property in and is the ground all in one chunk or split up.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow, What an opportunity! I wish I had been applying for an Iowa license.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

qdma48768 said:


> I am very interested how long would it take to draw a tag. What unit is the property in and is the ground all in one chunk or split up.


Ground is 1 big piece. Zone 4.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

How many are you allowing to lease and how do you plan to do the split?


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking where did you move ?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

kingfisher 11 said:


> How many are you allowing to lease and how do you plan to do the split?


The plan is for one person/party to lease it. . . for instance, if you and 5 buddies want to go in on it, thats fine. There would be paperwork drawn up just to cover my butt, so I make sure I get paid, but thats because at the end of the day, that money is going to the leasing company. I wont make a dime off of this sub lease. Id prefer to do it in the form of a year lease(or 2, or 3, depending on what you want). Im not going to split it up into seasons. . . As in, Im not going to just lease bow season to one person, and shotgun to another. If I Lease it, I would rather have 1 person/party have it for the entire year.


Wandering arrows said:


> If you don't mind me asking where did you move ?


Moved farther west. .. .Well, havent moved yet. . in the process of trying to sell my house. It hasnt hit the market yet. Ill still be residing in Iowa, but just closer to a bigger job market.

sooooooo, if anyone is seriously interested in a VERY inexpensive house in SW Iowa, contact me as well! to put in perspective, my property taxes are around $300/yr.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Tons of interest right now. If anyone wants in, make a decision quick. We can meet so you can see the property, but it isnt lasting long the way its going.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I just checked, to my surprise I have 2 points for Iowa. Problem for me is time this year. I already have my hunts booked for the year. I would not be able to get enough guys around to make sense for me to lease this big of a piece and justify cost. Sure would like to have a Iowa lease though. I know what the four of us have tied up into our SK hunt this year we would save money by going to Iowa instead.
Mike if you are paying that much for this big piece and not sharing the cost. You have some serious money invested in your whitetail hunting.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I just checked, to my surprise I have 2 points for Iowa. Problem for me is time this year. I already have my hunts booked for the year. I would not be able to get enough guys around to make sense for me to lease this big of a piece and justify cost. Sure would like to have a Iowa lease though. I know what the four of us have tied up into our SK hunt this year we would save money by going to Iowa instead.
> Mike if you are paying that much for this big piece and not sharing the cost. You have some serious money invested in your whitetail hunting.


Appreciate the response. Yes. I have serious money into hunting. Not just property either.I live and breathe whitetails, and all general hunting and fishing 365 days a year....


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I just checked, to my surprise I have 2 points for Iowa. Problem for me is time this year. I already have my hunts booked for the year. I would not be able to get enough guys around to make sense for me to lease this big of a piece and justify cost. Sure would like to have a Iowa lease though. I know what the four of us have tied up into our SK hunt this year we would save money by going to Iowa instead.
> Mike if you are paying that much for this big piece and not sharing the cost. You have some serious money invested in your whitetail hunting.


Also, if you have 2 points, try to get on board for next year(if it doesnt get leased for next year as well). Could work out perfect.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Also, if you have 2 points, try to get on board for next year(if it doesnt get leased for next year as well). Could work out perfect.


That would be my plan, you can count me in for next year if its not leased. Might be able to round up enough guys, if they put in for a point this year.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Just wanted to update. Had a lot of interest, and since Ive been in Seattle working, I havent been able to show the property. Came back this weekend, and had several groups lines up to show it to. Well, as it turned out, the very first group of guys that came on the property wrote me a check after 3 hours of being on the property. 

As of now, its leased. I just sent a lease agreement over to them. They are leasing it for 1 year, with the option to extend next year. I will update if the situation changes. 


Now, its getting everything organized to move, etc. Very busy here in Iowa. Already looking for new leases for myself, that will be closer to home. Will try to get something nailed down by mid/late summer.


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Good luck finding the new lease Mike. Make sure it's a good one so you can keep us entertained all fall


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

ReeseHunter said:


> Good luck finding the new lease Mike. Make sure it's a good one so you can keep us entertained all fall


Thats the plan. Hoping to find one that is even better. Even if its smaller in size. I dont really need 1100 acres all to myself. Im just selfish when it comes to deer hunting. And ill be the first to admit it.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Thats the plan. Hoping to find one that is even better. Even if its smaller in size. I dont really need 1100 acres all to myself. Im just selfish when it comes to deer hunting. And ill be the first to admit it.



Nothing wrong with that if you can afford it.


----------



## bowtech84 (Mar 4, 2016)

Ever considered buying? Just seems like a lot of coin to drop solo with no return. Good luck on your search!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

bowtech84 said:


> Ever considered buying? Just seems like a lot of coin to drop solo with no return. Good luck on your search!


Thought about it, always wanted to....BUT, over the last few years, ive decided not to. I will probably buy 10-20 acres at some point to live on, but not any more. Its too easy to lease. Some may disagree with me, but in my eyes, if things change, I can drop it, and find a new piece of ground. There is a small chance that i couls get dropped as well, and lose rights.

In the end, i would rather just lease, and not have to worry about being stuck on one piece of ground forever. I like mobility.


----------

